# My New Little Flowerhorn



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Recently, I just lost one of my big flowerhorns, and decided to get a new one to grow out. This is a small red dragon, about 5" in length. Lets see how long it takes for this one to get as big as the other 2 I used to have.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

looks good blue


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the pick up. gorgeous looking specimen


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He looks good blue.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Wow... I cant wait to see what he blossoms into!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well....I couldn't help myself, when I saw this little guy in the LFS. I've been wanting one since they became available. Between these 2 new additions, I should have some pretty sweet FHs in a few years.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------

